# Why I was disabled after grading



## ozm8ey (May 28, 2016)

This was over a year ago. I had just got my yellow belt at grading, but about 3-5 days later I was drinking with a mate of mine then I was hungry and it was like 2am in the morning. I went down the street by myself to the store 7/11 and just as I got inside I blacked out. I then work up a street away in severe pain and couldn't walk. I called my dad and he took me to the Doctors. They then referred me to get an x-ray. I then went back to the Doctors and they gave me the bad news, I had ruptured my ankle, it was also twisted a little and had a fracture. She then told me I need immediate surgery. 

She then got me to go to the Hospital and for some reason they had to take x-ray too except for this time I had to get the x-ray's while standing on my bad ankle. So they did it and said yeah you need surgery. They gave me a letter and told me to come in at 6am i think it was because I had to fast before surgery. So i went there and had the surgery, man i was panicking bad, anyway I then had to stay in the Hospital for 5 days, which sucked and pissed me off. about 10 hours after the surgery the nerve block started to wear out and then hte pain started. They gave me Endone 5mg, Endone 10mg modified and panamax to take everyday. After 5 days they let me go.

I was disabled for about 4-5 months and first I had this heavy as cast on then the next stage they put a synthetic cast on and after that I had to use a moon boot and slowly walk on it. after those 4-5 months I had to go back to the Hospital to get the screw taken out because apparently they unscrew with time. This time it didn't hurt and I didn't even need pain killers except for panadol but they left the plate it because of complications.

After about another 3 months I decided to go back to Karate and man it was hard, I couldn't turn around fast, I found it hard doing stances and I was unable to spar. So I just kept going to karate every week and eventually I was almost back to normal. It still hurts here and there sometimes but its bearable.

So there ya go folks thats my horror story about what happened to me. So as advice watch how much you drink and try to set a limit.

Here is a picture after they took my cast off after surgery:


----------



## Transk53 (May 28, 2016)

Nasty. Hopefully you recover fully


----------

